# S-Series .01 vs .02



## macdon (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello,

I recently auditioned the SVS S-Series .01 in our local distributor here in Manila and I must say that I do agree with most reviews I found on the net as they're very clear, open & neutral sounding speakers. 

Our local distributor is offering a good deal on the .01s, but I was wondering if I should wait for my distributor till he has the .02 instead? Unfortunately, he is looking at either April or May of next year for the arrival of the .02s, so it boils down to either the .01s for a good price or wait 5mos for the .02 at retail prices.

To those who may have auditioned or owned both .01s and .02s before, could possibly describe the sonic difference between both and to possibly suggest a good route to take?

Any info would be greatly appreciated and thank you for your kind consideration.

Mardon


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Mardon, here is a link to a review that one of our staff members did on the new 02's. Hope this helps.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tem-review-sts-02-scs-02-sss-02-sb12-nsd.html


----------



## macdon (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you Dale - appreciate it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a problem Mardon. I actually installed the SXX02 series at a friends house a little over a week ago and they sound outstanding. They are very solid and SVS has great customer service. I wanted to order some myself but decided to save my pennies a bit longer and go with the M-Series.


----------



## macdon (Dec 11, 2010)

Those M-Series indeed looks sweet and I bet they sound like it too, but sadly it is out of my price range.
Perhaps, one speaker at a time? haha


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Not trying to talk you out of the S Series but yes the M Series are very sweet....have thought about them myself. When I was living in Ohio this past summer a friend and I went to the HQ and gave them all a listen....it was absolute bliss to be in a building with nothing but SVS....oh an a very old pioneer avr pushing the speakers....and they sounded awesome...the S Series and the M Series alike. We actually left with a pair of M towers and a center...my friend couldnt stand it.:devil:


FWIW...they have a pair of S Series .01's down stairs where the assemble the subs and the guy down there absolutely rips them...they sound awesome , he also has one of the older PB12/2 pluses down there..but doesnt use it ...the .01 were doing it in spades.


----------



## macdon (Dec 11, 2010)

I got intrigue with that M-Series & asked my distributor to give me his prices - I got sticker shocked at first, but when he mentioned the discounted price - I said Hmmmm.

it certainly warrants an audition, but the price of its bookshelf is about the same as a full 5 speaker S-series set hahaha. However, I feel that it will be something like a kind of sonic that lingers in your mind long after the audition.


----------



## macdon (Dec 11, 2010)

After a little bit of sleuthing, it seems my local distributor may have some .02s in .01 enclosures - sans the metal grilles. 
So the good deal he is offering me for the .01s - might turn out to be .02s after all! Yayy! 

Will probably just order metal grilles sometime down the road.


----------



## macdon (Dec 11, 2010)

Just an update:

Since I was gearing up to buying the S-series .02s, I sold off my B&W 600 series 3 speakers and the buyer even bought my PB12nsd 'coz he liked it so much.

I trooped to my distributor and when I came back home I had the M-series and a PB-13 Ultra


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

SA-WEET!:clap:


----------

